# Optics Mount



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a glock 20 and my left eye has deteriorited to the point where I can't see traditional sights and the target so I need to switch my hand guns to optics. I have seen several mounts on the net and was just woundering if any of you had a sight mounted and which mounts you prefered. I have a nice Ncstar holographic sight to use I'm just not sure on the mount.


----------

